# Roaches......EWWW



## larnett (Jun 16, 2015)

I live in Arizona, and live in a town where we have a lot of dairys, and horse properties. I live on the outside of town, in a very nice neighborhood, and we are very clean, and keep our yard picked up, recently I have noticed an INCREASE in roaches both in our front yard, and back yard nightly. I dont even want to go out to my back yard at night anymore due to me seeing roaches constantly. what else can i do to get rid of these things. Please, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated... concerned in Arizona


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Use a lawn pest control spray before they move inside.


----------

